# Garden Gnomes vs McDonald's



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Would have been even scarier if these were zombie garden gnomes

http://www.burgeroff.org/gnomeageddon/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Kinda small for a protest rally, don't you think.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Gnomeageddon - love it


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I warned ya' all, but ya' didn't listen. Now the lil' bastards are protesting... next they'll attack! Gnome-proof your homes NOW!!!:googly:


----------

